# JD 317 ready to mow



## madbob (Aug 5, 2015)

Just finished putting together my 1980 John Deere 317H Repowered with Onan b43g with points from a wrecked 318 75hrs. Lot of prying and new mounts but I got it in. added dual stacks to a dual port manifold. Has 50 inch front blade and a 48 inch blade both hydraulic. Im old so this will be my last one, till I die. Its a keeper.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bob! I had a 316 from the same era. Super stout mowers. If ever you want a good laugh, remove the body from your 317 and take a look at the frame. You'll be amazed at the toughness!


----------

